# Lionel 260 bumper



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The last train show I bought some bumpers. They needed some paint and had no bulbs or cap lens.
A good deal never the less.
The first thing is removal of the pins to remove the inner parts. One method I notched the pin with a cutting wheel and used a screwwdriver for removal. The only problem is that a piece may break off while twisting it. I had one break but still got it out. The other way is to pry it up with a small screwdriver. A notched putty knife may work too.









Next I cleaned the copper where the bulb sits. All that was left was repainting.









After painting. The right shows a bumper unit, I replaced the missing bumper with a dowel.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They really came out good T.

One thing you forgot to mention is how you made the lens?
Or is that one of the gumdrops you were eating when you were working on the bumpers.

If you handmade that lens then you ought to market them.:thumbsup:
It looks better then new.

Bumpers too! 

What did you use on the ends of the dowels? 
Rubber caps of some kind?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That lens cap is a repro. I have a 14 volt Radio Shack bayonet bulbs but need more lens caps.
The dowel is painted an acrylic black. The pin was left inside when the original broke off so I glued it into the dowel. There is also a spring in there for the bumoer to push out. Broken bumpers are cheeper but when fixed work just as well. So far I have four in all two are used in my reverse circuit.

I didn't think of using a cap. Something could be done to make it look more original.

Gumdrop? Hmm, wonder what they look like with an LED in em.?

The train show was good I got two bumpers, some used hoppers. Got another metal flat 6111, the searchlight car. The best was a Product of Maine boxcar from the 70's


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*90 controller button*

Not much to them. A contact on two metal bars. Leave it to me to have one that didn't work. With a screwdriver you work the tabs till the back pops off. and see pic two/three. Qtip and oil clean it up. I used crocus cloth/400 grit and got contact with a volt meter. Paint the metal back and use it! Can't buy them new either.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I got a bunch of them and never had a bad one yet, (knock on wood)
Thanks for posting as I never opened one up. Never seen the inside of one before.
Not much in there huh.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Reviving old thread … No sense creating a new thread….

I have two of these in nice original paint and perfect working order. Has anyone considered repainting these all red bumpers so they are less cartoonish and show off the design? Compared to real world bumper designs, these look like they are modeled after concrete style with some ironwork and rivets on the sides. 

Anyone considered at least painting the ironwork rust or brown with black rivets? How about painting the red block body flat grey?

Is this sacrilege?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They made them in black as well, you could try that.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, according to the internet, the model A was red but incompatible with Super O, the model B was brown and compatible. Model C was black and plastic. All models mono colored.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I had several black diecast ones, and they were in original Lionel boxes. I sold them some time back, but at one time they must have made them in black as well. I know the plastic ones, they were pretty cheesy.


----------

